
DevOps: a.k.a. Professional Yak Shaver - DevOpsy
https://medium.com/@nandovillalba/devops-aka-professional-yak-shaver-14a257c72f92
======
DevOpsy
Daily life in a DevOps role and ways to mitigate yak shaving.

